# [solved] wammu - no device available

## r3tep

I tried to connect to my Sonyericsson K800i mobilephone.

The device is available as a mass storage device and I can connect to the data on it.

So then, I installed app-mobilephone/wammu-0.30.1 and tried to configure it by using the wizard. The wizard asks for a device in /dev.

I reconfigured and compiled the kernel to support that device and to provide a device in /dev.

Firstly, I compiled the modules into the kernel. Nothing. So, I compiled them as modules.

```
modprobe -l                                                                                                                                                            

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko                                                                                                                                       

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko                                                                                                                 

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.ko                                                                                                                  

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_cdc.ko                                                                                                                    

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_serial.ko                                                                                                                 

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/misc/vsock.ko                                                                                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/misc/vmblock.ko                                                                                                                                       

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/misc/vmnet.ko                                                                                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/misc/vmmon.ko                                                                                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/misc/vmci.ko 
```

 *Quote:*   

> bigbox dev # modprobe g_cdc                                                                                                   
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting g_cdc (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_cdc.ko): No such device               
> 
> bigbox dev # modprobe g_serial
> ...

 

I cannot insert the modules.

This is /dev

```
dev # ls                                           

autofs              nvidia0    ptyb9  ptyd9  ptyp9  ptyr9  ptyt9  ptyv9  ptyx9  ptyz9   sg6     tty29  tty58  ttyb6  ttyd6  ttyp6  ttyr6  ttyt6  ttyv6  ttyx6  ttyz6      vcs5

block               nvidiactl  ptyba  ptyda  ptypa  ptyra  ptyta  ptyva  ptyxa  ptyza   sg7     tty3   tty59  ttyb7  ttyd7  ttyp7  ttyr7  ttyt7  ttyv7  ttyx7  ttyz7      vcs6

bus                 pktcdvd    ptybb  ptydb  ptypb  ptyrb  ptytb  ptyvb  ptyxb  ptyzb   shm     tty30  tty6   ttyb8  ttyd8  ttyp8  ttyr8  ttyt8  ttyv8  ttyx8  ttyz8      vcs7

cdrom4              port       ptybc  ptydc  ptypc  ptyrc  ptytc  ptyvc  ptyxc  ptyzc   snd     tty31  tty60  ttyb9  ttyd9  ttyp9  ttyr9  ttyt9  ttyv9  ttyx9  ttyz9      vcs8

cdrom5              psaux      ptybd  ptydd  ptypd  ptyrd  ptytd  ptyvd  ptyxd  ptyzd   sr0     tty32  tty61  ttyba  ttyda  ttypa  ttyra  ttyta  ttyva  ttyxa  ttyza      vcs9

cdrw4               ptmx       ptybe  ptyde  ptype  ptyre  ptyte  ptyve  ptyxe  ptyze   sr1     tty33  tty62  ttybb  ttydb  ttypb  ttyrb  ttytb  ttyvb  ttyxb  ttyzb      vcsa

char                pts        ptybf  ptydf  ptypf  ptyrf  ptytf  ptyvf  ptyxf  ptyzf   stderr  tty34  tty63  ttybc  ttydc  ttypc  ttyrc  ttytc  ttyvc  ttyxc  ttyzc      vcsa1

console             ptya0      ptyc0  ptye0  ptyq0  ptys0  ptyu0  ptyw0  ptyy0  random  stdin   tty35  tty7   ttybd  ttydd  ttypd  ttyrd  ttytd  ttyvd  ttyxd  ttyzd      vcsa10

core                ptya1      ptyc1  ptye1  ptyq1  ptys1  ptyu1  ptyw1  ptyy1  raw     stdout  tty36  tty8   ttybe  ttyde  ttype  ttyre  ttyte  ttyve  ttyxe  ttyze      vcsa11

cpu                 ptya2      ptyc2  ptye2  ptyq2  ptys2  ptyu2  ptyw2  ptyy2  root    tty     tty37  tty9   ttybf  ttydf  ttypf  ttyrf  ttytf  ttyvf  ttyxf  ttyzf      vcsa12

cpu_dma_latency     ptya3      ptyc3  ptye3  ptyq3  ptys3  ptyu3  ptyw3  ptyy3  rtc     tty0    tty38  ttya0  ttyc0  ttye0  ttyq0  ttys0  ttyu0  ttyw0  ttyy0  urandom    vcsa2 

disk                ptya4      ptyc4  ptye4  ptyq4  ptys4  ptyu4  ptyw4  ptyy4  rtc0    tty1    tty39  ttya1  ttyc1  ttye1  ttyq1  ttys1  ttyu1  ttyw1  ttyy1  usbdev1.1  vcsa3 

dvd                 ptya5      ptyc5  ptye5  ptyq5  ptys5  ptyu5  ptyw5  ptyy5  scd0    tty10   tty4   ttya2  ttyc2  ttye2  ttyq2  ttys2  ttyu2  ttyw2  ttyy2  usbdev2.1  vcsa4 

dvd5                ptya6      ptyc6  ptye6  ptyq6  ptys6  ptyu6  ptyw6  ptyy6  scd1    tty11   tty40  ttya3  ttyc3  ttye3  ttyq3  ttys3  ttyu3  ttyw3  ttyy3  usbdev3.1  vcsa5 

fb0                 ptya7      ptyc7  ptye7  ptyq7  ptys7  ptyu7  ptyw7  ptyy7  sda     tty12   tty41  ttya4  ttyc4  ttye4  ttyq4  ttys4  ttyu4  ttyw4  ttyy4  usbdev4.1  vcsa6 

fd                  ptya8      ptyc8  ptye8  ptyq8  ptys8  ptyu8  ptyw8  ptyy8  sda1    tty13   tty42  ttya5  ttyc5  ttye5  ttyq5  ttys5  ttyu5  ttyw5  ttyy5  usbdev5.1  vcsa7 

fd0                 ptya9      ptyc9  ptye9  ptyq9  ptys9  ptyu9  ptyw9  ptyy9  sda2    tty14   tty43  ttya6  ttyc6  ttye6  ttyq6  ttys6  ttyu6  ttyw6  ttyy6  usbdev5.2  vcsa8 

full                ptyaa      ptyca  ptyea  ptyqa  ptysa  ptyua  ptywa  ptyya  sda3    tty15   tty44  ttya7  ttyc7  ttye7  ttyq7  ttys7  ttyu7  ttyw7  ttyy7  usbdev6.1  vcsa9 

fuse                ptyab      ptycb  ptyeb  ptyqb  ptysb  ptyub  ptywb  ptyyb  sdb     tty16   tty45  ttya8  ttyc8  ttye8  ttyq8  ttys8  ttyu8  ttyw8  ttyy8  usbdev6.2  zero  

hpet                ptyac      ptycc  ptyec  ptyqc  ptysc  ptyuc  ptywc  ptyyc  sdc     tty17   tty46  ttya9  ttyc9  ttye9  ttyq9  ttys9  ttyu9  ttyw9  ttyy9  usbdev6.3            

initctl             ptyad      ptycd  ptyed  ptyqd  ptysd  ptyud  ptywd  ptyyd  sdc1    tty18   tty47  ttyaa  ttyca  ttyea  ttyqa  ttysa  ttyua  ttywa  ttyya  usbdev6.4            

input               ptyae      ptyce  ptyee  ptyqe  ptyse  ptyue  ptywe  ptyye  sdd     tty19   tty48  ttyab  ttycb  ttyeb  ttyqb  ttysb  ttyub  ttywb  ttyyb  usbdev6.5            

kmsg                ptyaf      ptycf  ptyef  ptyqf  ptysf  ptyuf  ptywf  ptyyf  sdd1    tty2    tty49  ttyac  ttycc  ttyec  ttyqc  ttysc  ttyuc  ttywc  ttyyc  usbdev7.1            

log                 ptyb0      ptyd0  ptyp0  ptyr0  ptyt0  ptyv0  ptyx0  ptyz0  sde     tty20   tty5   ttyad  ttycd  ttyed  ttyqd  ttysd  ttyud  ttywd  ttyyd  usbdev8.1            

mapper              ptyb1      ptyd1  ptyp1  ptyr1  ptyt1  ptyv1  ptyx1  ptyz1  sdf     tty21   tty50  ttyae  ttyce  ttyee  ttyqe  ttyse  ttyue  ttywe  ttyye  vcs                  

mcelog              ptyb2      ptyd2  ptyp2  ptyr2  ptyt2  ptyv2  ptyx2  ptyz2  sdf1    tty22   tty51  ttyaf  ttycf  ttyef  ttyqf  ttysf  ttyuf  ttywf  ttyyf  vcs1                 

md                  ptyb3      ptyd3  ptyp3  ptyr3  ptyt3  ptyv3  ptyx3  ptyz3  sg0     tty23   tty52  ttyb0  ttyd0  ttyp0  ttyr0  ttyt0  ttyv0  ttyx0  ttyz0  vcs10                

md0                 ptyb4      ptyd4  ptyp4  ptyr4  ptyt4  ptyv4  ptyx4  ptyz4  sg1     tty24   tty53  ttyb1  ttyd1  ttyp1  ttyr1  ttyt1  ttyv1  ttyx1  ttyz1  vcs11                

mem                 ptyb5      ptyd5  ptyp5  ptyr5  ptyt5  ptyv5  ptyx5  ptyz5  sg2     tty25   tty54  ttyb2  ttyd2  ttyp2  ttyr2  ttyt2  ttyv2  ttyx2  ttyz2  vcs12                

network_latency     ptyb6      ptyd6  ptyp6  ptyr6  ptyt6  ptyv6  ptyx6  ptyz6  sg3     tty26   tty55  ttyb3  ttyd3  ttyp3  ttyr3  ttyt3  ttyv3  ttyx3  ttyz3  vcs2                 

network_throughput  ptyb7      ptyd7  ptyp7  ptyr7  ptyt7  ptyv7  ptyx7  ptyz7  sg4     tty27   tty56  ttyb4  ttyd4  ttyp4  ttyr4  ttyt4  ttyv4  ttyx4  ttyz4  vcs3                 

null                ptyb8      ptyd8  ptyp8  ptyr8  ptyt8  ptyv8  ptyx8  ptyz8  sg5     tty28   tty57  ttyb5  ttyd5  ttyp5  ttyr5  ttyt5  ttyv5  ttyx5  ttyz5  vcs4
```

I found out, that my mobilephone is usbdev5.2. 

The phone mounts automaticly at:

```
/dev/sdf1 on /media/PHONE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1001,utf8,shortname=mixed,flush)
```

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_NEW_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PAE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=1

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=y

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=y

CONFIG_CB710_CORE=y

CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG_ASSUMPTIONS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_ATL1E=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH5K=y

CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=1024

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=y

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_VBUS_DRAW=500

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LANGWELL=y

CONFIG_USB_LANGWELL=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_CDC_COMPOSITE=m

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM=y

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=y

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=y

CONFIG_MMC_CB710=y

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ=y

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC=y

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC_VALUE=1

CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK=y

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC=y

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB_LEAK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

What did I wrong?Last edited by r3tep on Sat Dec 05, 2009 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## r3tep

USB_ACM did it. 

cdc_acm is the kernelmodule.

----------

